# New thread?



## ScotiaLass (16 Sep 2014)

Could we have a food thread?
For recipes, be it Vernon's pies or cakes or just anything.
Photos would be obligatory!


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Sep 2014)

yum


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Sep 2014)

Oh good, Food Porn!

GC


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Sep 2014)

I could kick it off with my pulled pork which is currently in the slow cooker.....and the home made coleslaw, residing in the fridge...
(pics in Tea thread)


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

Isn't that what the Cafe section of the forum is for? Just start a thread.
Though it has been done a couple of times before.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Isn't that what the Cafe section of the forum is for?


Possibly but it's own little section would be nice I think 
If not, I'll post a thread in there...maybe a sticky then?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

There's also the Cooking forum, linky up top..


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2014)

no need for a sticky imo, just keep posting and keeping it active and it will stay near the top.


----------



## Spinney (16 Sep 2014)

@ScotiaLass - Shaun has set up a whole forum for cooking - if you want anything more than a thread in the Cafe, it would be best to start one in the Cooking forum (scroll up, link in the blue bar at the top of the page).

[edit]Simultaneous post with the blue one! Great minds....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Possibly but it's own little section would be nice I think
> If not, I'll post a thread in there...maybe a sticky then?


Sticky toffee cake"? Yes please!

For reasons hard to explain, I discovered yesterday that a search of CC listed 2 pages on Tea and 3 pages on Mundane news mentioning the word ''cheese.'' Aren't we already...er...catered for?


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Sep 2014)

Ok, thanks.
Thread posted in Cafe


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sticky toffee cake"? Yes please!
> 
> For reasons hard to explain, I discovered yesterday that a search of CC listed 2 pages on Tea and 3 pages on Mundane news mentioning the word ''cheese.'' Aren't we already...er...catered for?


*See Sticky Toffee Cake*


----------

